# skyline drive



## WHutchings (Jan 6, 2009)

What about skyline drive up through millers flat does anyone know if that's passible yet?


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

How far you wanting to go? Are you talking actual Skyline drive above Miller's Flat or are you talking the road that cuts off by Cleveland Res. and goes over past Miller's? I would be very surprised if Skyline Drive is open very far, you may be able to make it a little ways. I am going to be on the other side this weekend over by Joe's Valley, I will be able to tale you more after this weekend. I know several guys have been fishing up that way, they should know more.


----------



## Old Fudd (Nov 24, 2007)

Was there a week ago today.Fished Electric Lake, Miller Flats chuck full of snow, south of Cleveland full of snow. gate was closed. the ground is pretty much soaked with water, I would give it a little more time if it were me.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Skyline drive won't be open for a while. I went to potter's pond from Lowry water and there is still lots of snow up Potter's Canyon. I think they will probably (if they haven't already) open up Millers Flat road soon. When we talked to the F&G officer he said they haven't opened it up yet because of the mud to protect the road, but they may open it later that weekend. This was on Saturday May 23rd and it rained all weekend. Hopefully this helps some.


----------



## WHutchings (Jan 6, 2009)

Ya thanks jahan, hopefully open within the next couple weeks.


----------

